
Bringing Native Performance to Electron - dbattaglia
https://blog.realm.io/native-performance-electron-realm/
======
bengotow
Nice! Went to a talk about this last week - this post outlines a fairly solid
approach to syncing application state in a multi-window Electron app if you
have a lot of data. I haven’t used Realm, but we built something similar on
top of SQLite for Nylas Mail / Mailspring:
[https://github.com/bengotow/electron-
RxDB](https://github.com/bengotow/electron-RxDB).

